# to suck at something



## JustinCredible

Hello, all.

Is there a Spanish intransitive verb that will take on the meaning of English's "suck" when it is used to mean that something is disagreeable, and still carry the same vulgar connotation in any of the following examples?

For example, "Jorge sucks at Tennis." Instead of using the more mature construction of Subject plus be-verb plus adjective plus preposition plus noun, are there any other ways to express the same idea in this context?

Other example: "Summer sucks (in that it is disagreeable in some way)." I looked at another topic that suggested that you would say: "El verano es un asco," but does this carry the same connotation, and is that even correct?

"Suck" is sort of a catch-all word in English, but if anyone knows of any verb that could halfway fill its shoes in Spanish, I would be extremely grateful. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## diegodbs

JustinCredible said:
			
		

> Hello, all.
> 
> Is there a Spanish intransitive verb that will take on the meaning of English's "suck" when it is used to mean that something is disagreeable, and still carry the same vulgar connotation in any of the following examples?
> 
> For example, "Jorge sucks at Tennis." Instead of using the more mature construction of Subject plus be-verb plus adjective plus preposition plus noun, are there any other ways to express the same idea in this context?
> 
> Other example: "Summer sucks (in that it is disagreeable in some way)." I looked at another topic that suggested that you would say: "El verano es un asco," but does this carry the same connotation, and is that even correct?
> 
> "Suck" is sort of a catch-all word in English, but if anyone knows of any verb that could halfway fill its shoes in Spanish, I would be extremely grateful.
> 
> Muchas gracias.


"El verano es un asco es" correcto. Pero esta expresión no podría emplearse en el ejemplo "Jorge sucks at tennis". No creo que haya una única palabra que pueda emplearse siempre, como se hace en inglés con la palabra "suck"


----------



## lazarus1907

No creo que haya ninguna palabra... a menos que se haya creado una recientemente.

Yo diría algo así, en lenguaje muy coloquial (y probablemente para España sólo):

Es un maleta jugando al tenis
Es un bulto jugando al tenis


----------



## Dr. Quizá

"Hiede" (stinks). Not very popular, though, and I've ever heard it as if "h" were English.


----------



## grumpus

Hi all,

I have heard "pez"

Soy "pez" en matematicas. --- I suck at math.

Probably, there is not a single word though as the other's have stated.

saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## Jellby

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> "Hiede" (stinks). Not very popular, though, and I've ever heard it as if "h" were English.



I agree, "hiede" (or more like "jiede") would be used for "he sucks at football" ("hiede al fútbol"), I used this when I was a kid, less vulgar would be "es un manta". For "summer sucks" I'd use "el verano es un asco" or "¡qué asco de verano!".


----------



## Fonεtiks

you suck = eres un asco, "apestas" (only heard in movies, find it really naïve)


----------



## KateNicole

I've heard apesta a lot in Mexico!
Apesta como mesera=She's a sucky waitress.


----------



## Ivy29

JustinCredible said:


> Hello, all.
> 
> Is there a Spanish intransitive verb that will take on the meaning of English's "suck" when it is used to mean that something is disagreeable, and still carry the same vulgar connotation in any of the following examples?
> 
> For example, "Jorge sucks at Tennis." Instead of using the more mature construction of Subject plus be-verb plus adjective plus preposition plus noun, are there any other ways to express the same idea in this context?
> 
> Other example: "Summer sucks (in that it is disagreeable in some way)." I looked at another topic that suggested that you would say: "El verano es un asco," but does this carry the same connotation, and is that even correct?
> 
> "Suck" is sort of a catch-all word in English, but if anyone knows of any verb that could halfway fill its shoes in Spanish, I would be extremely grateful.
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 
Jorge sucks at tennis
Está pez en tenis 
No sabe nada de tenis 
es malísimo en tenis
es una plasta ( sh*t)
No tiene idea de jugar tenis.

Ivy294


----------



## OEI

En México usamos una expresión que se aplica en la mayoría de los contextos en los que se utiliza "sucks": No vale madre.
Jorge no vale madre en tennis.
El verano no vale madre.
Esta mesera no vale madre.


----------



## McMax

En contraposición a lo expresado por *Fonεtiks* y en relación a lo dicho por *KateNicole*, en Argentina, también se está usando bastante el verbo "apestar" últimamente, sobretodo entre la juventud (tengo 25 años y lo uso asiduamente en familia y con amigos).

Es, creo yo, por influencia del inglés que se empiezan a usar verbos y expresiones poco comunes en el español. Por ejemplo, también he escuchado, y uso de vez en cuando, la expresión "patear traseros" con un cierto sesgo cómico, "¡la película x patea traseros!"


----------



## candy-man

Hola:

¿Cómo se lo traduce al español? 


1. Actually*, I suck at maths*(really : No miento en este caso )


----------



## fran kornbacher

Es Como Decir No Soy Bueno En Math


----------



## Achell

La traducción más correcta sería
"1. Efectivamente, soy muy malo en matemática"

También puedes usar el verbo apestar (más informal):
"1. Efectivamente, apesto en matemática"

Espero haberte ayudado


----------



## Klystron29

No me doy bien los matematicos.    ???


----------



## martinkaen

"Apesto en matemáticas"...

I think that I'd say:

"Soy un asco en matemáticas"...

And I wouldn't lie =$


----------



## fran kornbacher

no sirvo para nada en matematicas


----------



## mtymx

Klystron29 said:


> No me doy bien los matematicos. ???


 
se escucha mejor: "las matematicas no se me dan"


----------



## Achell

Creo que depende del país para el cual va destinado, debes usar diferentes frases informales


----------



## didakticos

También podría ser:

_*Soy pésimo para ...*_ (en este caso las matemáticas).

Saludos


----------



## fran kornbacher

Ahora me acuerdo. estoy de aceurdo con didakticos. e Venezuela decimos soy pesimo para las matematicas


----------



## romarsan

Klystron29 said:


> No me doy bien los matematicos. ???


Hola Klystron29,
Se dice "no se me dan bien las matemáticas"
Saludos


----------



## candy-man

¡Gracias a Dios,no estoy solo!


----------



## apathet

Pues, yo diría que "apesto en" sería lo más adecuado ya que "I suck at" es muy informal y es una expresión sinónima de "I stink at", lo cual es casi una traducción directa de "apesto en".

También he escucho el uso de "apesto para" cuando se va a usar un verbo en el infinitivo para indicar en qué apestas.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Klystron29 said:


> No me doy bien los matematicos. ???


 
No se me dan bien las matemáticas

Me pierdo en las matemáticas
No puedo con las matemáticas
Las matemáticas me pueden
....
....


----------



## gotitadeleche

> Las matemáticas me pueden



Really??? This means I'm not good at math??? Can you explain this? Is there something unspoken but understood in this expression?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

gotitadeleche said:


> Really??? This means I'm not good at math??? Can you explain this? Is there something unspoken but understood in this expression?


 
Yes, this means I'm not good at math. The literal sense is that math defeats me.


----------



## ordira

martinkaen said:


> "Apesto en matemáticas"...
> 
> I think that I'd say:
> 
> "Soy un asco en matemáticas"...
> 
> And I wouldn't lie =$


 

Esa se me hace la más aproximada.
En español mexicano podríamos decir "soy chafa para las matemáticas"


----------



## gotitadeleche

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Yes, this means I'm not good at math. The literal sense is that math defeats me.



Thank you Manuel for the explanation.


----------



## Klystron29

I believe "sucks" is AE for  stinks, is terrible, is hateful, along with possibly many more interpretations.
Romarsan
_Gracias para su correccion._


----------



## heidita

Gotita, you also say:

Las mates pueden conmigo.


----------



## gotitadeleche

heidita said:


> Gotita, you also say:
> 
> Las mates pueden conmigo.



Thank you Heidita, until this thread I never knew that poder could mean vencer. There is always something new to learn.


----------



## heidita

Gotita, this can even apply to persons. 

María puede conmigo.

Can mean: she exasperates me , she is stronger than me.


----------



## gotitadeleche

heidita said:


> Gotita, this can even apply to persons.
> 
> María puede conmigo.
> 
> Can mean: she exasperates me , she is stronger than me.



Thanks again!


----------



## DickHavana

Hola:
La expresión "You suck at this" se traduciría como "no tienes ni idea" o podría tener otro tipo de significado? Estoy traduciendo un texto y esta expresión no sé cómo tomarla. 

Gracias


----------



## SDLX Master

No sirves para esto.


----------



## Teachy

DickHavana said:


> Hola:
> La expresión "You suck at this" se traduciría como "no tienes ni idea" o podría tener otro tipo de significado? Estoy traduciendo un texto y esta expresión no sé cómo tomarla.
> 
> Gracias


 

Sabiendo el contexto y siguiendo la hilación de la conversación, simplemente podrías poner: "Sos un desastre" 

a ver si alguien más nos ayuda?


----------



## Kibramoa

Mi granito de arena: 

No tienes talento para esto.  
Para esto no sirves.
Esto no se te da.
Esto no es tu mole. --muy mexicano--


----------



## DickHavana

El contexto es:
Un chico intenta vender un Rolex robado a un perista. El perista lógicamente le regatea todo lo que puede y no deja de sacar defectos al reloj. En una de esas le pregunta al crío si el reloj funciona, y es cuando el crío le contesta: "You suck at this". Creo que la respuesta se adapta al "No sirves para esto" o al "Eres un desastre", ya que hay cierta familiaridad entre el chiquillo y el perista. 

Gracias a todos


----------



## Axwek

You suck playing soccer. 
Could it mean in spanish, Eres una MAMADA jugando futbol????

MAMADA in spanish is a badword, in english is SUCK too???

The movie what we watched sucks
La pelicula que vimos es una "jalada, mamada, estupides, etc)
is it right??????

to suck es un verbo
Cual es el adjetivo calificativo de suck???
Podria ser. You are a suck?????????????


----------



## Maxmetal

suck casi siempre se traduce como apestas, 
ejemplo, apestas jugando futbol
la pelicula que vimos apestaba

*los ejemplos que utilizaste tambien estaban bien

y sobre lo del YOU ARE A SUCK, creo que es YOU SUCKS
que alguien me corrija si estoy erroneo


----------



## gotitadeleche

There are, of course, degrees of what is considered a bad word, and I would say that suck is on the milder side. My mother would never say it, in fact I never use it, but that may be more due to a generational difference rather than to the offensiveness of the word. Although I do know a lot of people my age who use it. It is a very common expression.

I can't think of an adjective form of the word, I don't think we ever use it that way. You cannot say a person is a suck. You can say a person is a sucker, but that has a different meaning. At least in my experience, a sucker is a gullible person, someone easily duped.


----------



## picopico

You suck *at *playing soccer.

This wonderful preposition completes the classic insult in the adverbial form.

The movie we watched sucks

La pelicula que vimos apesta

In this sense, you're right.

Some qualitative adjectives equivalent to_ sucks_ in English, among many, are:

_Lousy
Shitty _(can function both as an adverb and an adjective)
_ Terrible

He is a lousy soccer player _(he sucks at playing soccer)
_She's shitty in the sack _(she sucks at having sex)
_They are terrible at boxing _(They don't know right from left)
*
You are a suck *means nothing, but I'm sure it could be pretty damn funny in the right context.

*You are a sucker* means you're gullible, at least in the US.  It's a useful English phrase in my opinion.


----------



## Axwek

Muchas gracias por tu grandioza y completa respuesta


----------



## jereme

diría: you suck

Un adjectivo podría ser: you are a sucky person, pero eso suena un poco raro. La mayor parte del tiempo se dice cosas como "you suck at soccer" or "the movie that we watched sucked."

"You are a suck" es una manera de unas películas (y la gente también) se burlan de los chinos que intentan hablar inglés. Suena chistoso.

Suck puede ser malo, como chúpalo, "suck it". esto se podría decir literalmente, pero más se usa como "fuck you." Pero "I'm sucking a popsicle" no es malo. también se puede decir "this sucks". es decir, esta situación está mala, y así no es una mala palabra.

Espero que te serva (y que escribí bien el español)

Jereme


----------



## elirlandes

Axwek said:


> You suck playing soccer.
> Could it mean in spanish, Eres una MAMADA jugando futbol????
> 
> MAMADA in spanish is a badword, in english is SUCK too???
> 
> The movie what we watched sucks
> La pelicula que vimos es una "jalada, mamada, estupides, etc)
> is it right??????
> 
> to suck es un verbo
> Cual es el adjetivo calificativo de suck???
> Podria ser. You are a suck?????????????



Usar el verbo "to suck" para querer decir "hacer mal" se ha convertido en lenguaje común en los EEUU y ya es acceptable generalmente. Al contrario, en el inglés del Reino Unido/Irlanda, suena fatal por que nos recuerda su origen que está vinculado, como dices, a la mamada.


----------



## aurilla

You suck playing soccer. 
Eres una porquería / mierda jugando futbol.

The movie that we watched sucks.
La pelicula que vimos fue una porquería / mierda. 

En este contexto "sucks" es "ser una porquería / mierda"

Cuando significa "una mamada" es cuando dicen "suck my dick / balls."


----------

